# Wild Turkey, How Its Made, & Oliva Series V



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

So I was sitting on my porch feelin' good when the urge just came over me. Beautiful nights made even better with a good smoke. Cool nights, Wild Turkey, How Its Made, & Oliva Series V...it just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, very nice!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice indeed---very good jester as well---enter that bad boy in the smoke ring contest---I think you would be the winner!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I cry Photoshop! haha!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time! I bet that was a great combo!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome sticks. But my main question is where did you get that TV and when. It kicks ASS!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

livin large
nice way to spend time


----------

